# Drucken: USB Berechtigungsproblem

## Dragonix

Hallo,

nachdem ich gestern mein System aktualisiert habe konnte ich nicht mehr drucken.

Bei Cups stand nur "Warte darauf, dass der Drucker verfügbar wird."

Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass es an einem Update von "cups-filters" liegt, das war's aber nicht. Dann habe ich von allen Pakete, die irgendwas mit Drucken zu tun haben (oder ich das zumindest glaubte  :Wink: ) wieder die alte Version installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht. Dann hab ich nochmal den alten Kernel gestartet (4.12 statt 4.14) und siehe da - ging wieder alles.

Also mal etwas gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden: https://de.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=6917.0

Das war dann auch die Lösung: Bei 4.12 hat /dev/bus/usb/.../drucker als Gruppe "lp", und bei 4.14 "usb". Ändere ich die Gruppe wie im Link mittels udev-Regel oder mit chgrp auf lp, dann geht's auch mit dem 4.14er Kernel.

Nun habe ich mehrere Fragen:

1. Ich hab eigentlich Gedacht, diese Knoten in /dev werden nicht vom Kernel verwaltet, warum ändert sich das dann bei einem Kernelupdate?

2. Ist das die saubere Lösung, die Gruppe zu ändern? Wäre es nicht schöner, wenn cups auf allen usb Druckern drucken könnte?

3. Ist bei meinem System irgendwas verkorkst, dass das jetzt auftritt? Eigentlich müssten das Problem ja mehrere haben, oder bin ich wirklich der einzige, der noch USB Drucker verwendet :-/? In der Doku habe ich nur gefunden, dass alle Nutzer die Drucken wollen in der lp Gruppe sein müssen. Ich drucke immer übers Netzwerk (der Drucker hängt über samba im Netz) und hatte da noch nie Probleme...

Danke und viele Grüße

Matthias

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Matthias,

ich hatte das Problem auch und bei mir war das aber irgendein anderes Problem. Mittlerweile geht mein Drucker wieder, es war NICHT das ändern der Gruppe was die Lösung brachte.

Wobei ich diesen Link per google halt auch gefunden hatte, aber bei mir hatte das nicht zum Erfolg geführt.

Letztlich kann das halt von dem Drucker-Treiber abhängen und es kann sein das es sich deswegen bei mir anders verhalten hat als bei dir. Meine Erfahrung hier nichts bring.

Aber: Ich hab so einen Brother Drucker und irgendwann auch genau das Problem mit "Warte darauf, dass der Drucker verfügbar wird.".

Die Treiber die ich verwendet hab, hatten eigentlich immer funktioniert und ich dachte auch zuerst es wäre so ein Cups-Problem. Also hatte ich auch die Treiber neu installiert und so weiter.

Aber wirklich beheben konnte ich das Problem folgendermaßen: Den Drucker vom Strom-Netz trennen und neu starten. Ich weiß ja nicht welchen du hast und vielleicht hast du auch keinen Drucker der 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche als Fax im Standby ist. Wenn aber doch, dann probier das mal aus es wirkt wunder.

Eine alternative könnte sein das der Drucker von irgendeinem Wurm angegriffen wurde und Malware hat die den dann ärgert. Auf den meisten läuft ja ein Linux und Update ist da auch immer so eine Sache, wenn die Hersteller das nicht machen und Sicherheitslücken gab es ja zu genüge.

Ich würde einfach mal in die Anleitung gucken ob und wie da die Netzwerk-Drucker Funktion automatisch aktiviert ist (man erleben da wirklich sachen bei moderneren Geräten, da hat man einfach nicht auf dem Schirm das die einen integrierten Samba-Drucker haben oder per WLAN Drucker automatisch im Windows-Netzwerk anbieten). Es gab ja auch nicht wenig SAMBA-Sicherheitslücken in letzter Zeit. ;)

Ich würde da einfach mal schauen ob der Hersteller ein Update anbietet oder ob man irgendwie die Netzwerk-Funktion deaktivieren kann, wenn auch ein Neustart nix bringt.

Aber vielleicht kannst du die Druckerfirmware aktualisieren und oder auch einfach den Treiber und das hilft schon.

Auch ein üblicher Verdächtiger ist halt das sich in dem neuen Kernel, irgendwas mit USB geändert hat und deswegen da ein Problem auftritt. Je nach drucker macht es SINN USB-Printer Support im Kernel zu aktivieren, oder wenn der Druckertreiber das selber regelt muss der Punkt DEAKTIVIERT werden.

Das musst du auch irgendwie mal prüfen, vielleicht ist dir das beim Kernel-Update rein gerutscht. Aber dagegen spricht das dir diese lp und udev-Regel Rechtevergabe geholfen hat.

Es kann auch sein das du alles richtig gemacht hast und es WIRKLICH diese lp und Rechtevergabe war. Aber wenn du den Drucker zuvor ohne diese Einstellung schon lange genutzt hast und es immer funktionierte ist das eher seltsam.

Oder du hast einen neuen Nutzer angelegt und der war dann wirklich nicht in der Gruppe usb, oder der lp Gruppe und hatte rechte auf den Drucker zu zu greifen.

Edit: Wo du grad schreibst du druckst immer über das Netzwerk.. hast du das in CUPS so eingerichtet oder hast du einen WLAN-Router der Cups verwendet oder eine Gentoo-Kiste die immer an ist und einfach dessen CUPS-Dienst dann den Printer im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt.

Das wollte ich immer einrichten bei mir das das geht, hab es aber immer verschoben weil ich 99,99 % einfach immer Lokal von dem eigenen Rechner drucke . Aber diverse Windows-Gäste wollen halt auch mal was drucken und da müsste ich das schon einstellen. Und ich wollte halt den CUPS-Server auf einem WLAN Router laufen lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der Sepeicher langfristig ausreicht weil jeder Druckauftrag von Cups ja auf der "Platte" gespeichert wird.

----------

## Dragonix

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort  :Smile: .

Den Drucker würde ich eigentlich ausschließen - er läuft zwar 24/7, aber es ging ja (reproduzierbar) mit dem alten Kernel wohingegen es mit dem neuen nicht ging. Auch eine Infektion des Druckers würde ich ausschließen - er hat zwar eine Netzwerkschnittstelle, hängt aber nur per USB dran, das sollte sicher sein? Letztes Firmwareupdate war von 2013, der Drucker ist schon etwas älter  :Wink: . WLAN ist nicht vorhanden.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch ein üblicher Verdächtiger ist halt das sich in dem neuen Kernel, irgendwas mit USB geändert hat und deswegen da ein Problem auftritt. Je nach drucker macht es SINN USB-Printer Support im Kernel zu aktivieren, oder wenn der Druckertreiber das selber regelt muss der Punkt DEAKTIVIERT werden.

 

Ich vermute fast, dass es daran irgendwie liegt - aber ich hab in den Konfigurationen dazu nichts gefunden. Der Drucker wird über cups mit USB Support (Use Flag) angesprochen. Das Kernel Modul (usblp?) ist deaktiviert, das würde ich eigentlich auch nur ungern ändern wollen: Das hat jahrelang funktioniert und ist laut dem Gentoo Wiki die empfohlene Variante (warum auch immer). Insbesondere war das usblp Kernelzeug auch schon beim alten Kernel aus, gerade nocheinmal verifiziert (das wär doch eigentlich eine schöne, plausible Lösung gewesen).

Ich habe gerade auf deine Idee hin die beiden Kernel-Konfigurationen in Hinblick auf USB verglichen (diff | grep usb): Zwei Änderungen: Unterstützung für ein neues Gerät (Broadcom Kona USB2 PHY) und EARLY_PRINTK_USB_XDBC; beides hat glaube ich mit meinem Problem nichts zu tun und ist deaktiviert.

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: Wo du grad schreibst du druckst immer über das Netzwerk.. hast du das in CUPS so eingerichtet oder hast du einen WLAN-Router der Cups verwendet oder eine Gentoo-Kiste die immer an ist und einfach dessen CUPS-Dienst dann den Printer im Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt.

 

Da hab ich wohl mal wieder zu wenig Infos geliefert  :Wink: : Der Drucker hängt per USB an meinem "Druckerserver" (Kernel Usb Printer Support ist aus, bei cups USB Druckerunterstützung an). Am Druckerserver ist der Drucker über cups als RAW Printer eingerichtet. Über Samba wird dieser Drucker ins Netzwerk gebracht. Lokal wird am Druckerserver nichts gedruckt.

Nächste Schritte:

 Nach Druckerneustart prüfen ob neuer Kernel ohne udev Regel wieder als "lp" als Gruppe setzt.

 Drucker mal an anderen Rechner hängen und schauen, welcher Gruppe der Drucker zugewiesen wird.

Kann aber bei beidem voraussichtlich etwas dauern, bis ich das hinbekomme...

Danke und viele Grüße

Matthias

----------

